# The TCOD Disney Thread.



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 31, 2013)

Discuss anything Disney here. From Classics, to Pixar, to Kingdom Hearts, to Marvel and Star Wars, et cetera.

My top thirteen "Classic" (as in 2D/Hand-Drawn) *not counting the direct-to-video sequels* Disney movies are...

13. The Hunchback of Notre Dame (very dark for Disney, but when I was younger, I really liked the "Comic relief" of the talking gargoyles. Plus, Frollo is probably on my top five Disney villains.)

12. Brother Bear (not a lot of people liked this one, but I've always, for as long as I can remember, had a soft spot for talking animals for some reason.)

11. Hercules (only seen this one once, thanks to Netflix. I love Greek Mythology, but they could've done more.)

10. The Jungle Book (Probably the oldest movie in this entire list. Too bad it didn't age so well after 45 or so years...)

9. The Little Mermaid (Wasn't this supposed to be released in 3D?)

8. The Emperor's New Grove (This whole movie had me laughing my ass completely off!)

7.  Beauty and the Beast (I really liked the design of the Beast, plus, I rediscovered my appreciation for him after playing the original Kingdom Hearts my first time through.)

6. Tarzan (My mom is obsessed with Phil Collins, and this movie pretty much invented "Tree-Surfing")

5. Mulan (One word: Mushu!)

4. Aladdin (Pretty much the first Disney classic aimed mainly toward a masculine audience. Did pretty well!)

3. Lilo & Stitch (I remember when I was younger, that I expected the trailer scenes with other Disney characters to be in the actual movie. I was a bit disappointed, but I still liked it a lot)

2. Atlantis: The Lost Empire (I'm a sucker for Science fiction, and this was their first animated Sci-Fi flick)

1. The Lion King (See #12, also.. My absolute FAVORITE growing up, and now I know the fact that it's a kid version of Hamlet. You can't go wrong with Shakespeare!)


----------



## Scootaloo (Dec 31, 2013)

As a kid, I watched Sleeping Beauty, Little Mermaid, Robin Hood and Hercules all the time, and really admired Mulan.
As of now, my favourites are Hercules and the Lion King.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 1, 2014)

I personally love The Black Cauldron and Atlantis. Frozen and Tangled are also really good.

Kingdom Hearts is one of my favorite franchises. The second game is one of the best action games I've ever played.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 1, 2014)

Two words: Gravity Falls. <33333333

As far as the movies go, Toy Story 3 is at the top of the pile for me, then Frozen, Brave, Tangled, Finding Nemo, Mulan, and Lilo & Stitch, in some order which I can't be assed to arrange right now.


----------



## Ever (Jan 1, 2014)

When I was a kid my brother and I absolutely LOVED Cinderella, especially my brother. He'd put on my dress-up skirt and gloves and hold a plastic tea tray. I'd sit in bed and when I said "the prince" he'd drop the tray and gasp and it was the cutest thing ever. We also used to be afraid of Snow White because of the trees, but we watched A Bug's Life a lot.

EDIt: I saw Frozen yesterday and asdfghjkl; it was so cute.


----------



## Scootaloo (Jan 1, 2014)

Zodiark said:


> I personally love The Black Cauldron


Oh cool, I finally have found another person that loves the Black Cauldron as well, let alone heard of it!


----------



## Karousever (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh my gosh The Black Cauldron, I still have that on VHS from my early childhood!

Why is it I'm the first person to mention _loving_ Wreck-It Ralph?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jan 1, 2014)

jaketiger1116 said:


> Oh my gosh The Black Cauldron, I still have that on VHS from my early childhood!
> 
> Why is it I'm the first person to mention _loving_ Wreck-It Ralph?


Seen Wreck-it Ralph once, thought it was great.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jan 1, 2014)

_The Hunchback of Notre Dame_, _The Great Mouse Detective_ and _Hercules_ are the best Disney movies, no question. _The Lion King_ is hella overrated, as is _Aladdin_. In the modern Disney era, _Wreck-It Ralph_ is easily their best output. Shoot me, but I'm not actually mad about Pixar? Apart from TS3, they haven't made a good movie since _The Incredibles_.


----------



## Karousever (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh my gosh The Incredibles. Ahhhhhhmazing movie. Especially the scene where Frozone is looking for his super suit!

"I am your _wife_! I am the greatest _good_ you are _ever_ gonna get!"


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 1, 2014)

I saw the Black Cauldron at some point; my mom really loved it and thought I would too.  I don't remember it much.

Emperor's Groove is one of my favorite movies ever; I also like Monsters Inc., the Incredibles, Wreck-It Ralph, Lilo and Stitch, and Frozen.  I actually _really_ enjoyed Frozen, which is strange.  I don't usually enjoy animated movies that much.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jan 1, 2014)

jaketiger1116 said:


> Oh my gosh The Incredibles. Ahhhhhhmazing movie. Especially the scene where Frozone is looking for his super suit!
> 
> "I am your _wife_! I am the greatest _good_ you are _ever_ gonna get!"


Just realized Frozone had Samuel L. Jackson's voice!


----------

